# Hull Motor Show - Sat 18th August



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll be there with www.nipponsquad.co.uk if anyone wants to help me sand and polish my car?

check out www.hullmotorshow.com for more info.

Dan


----------



## Ambrez (Mar 25, 2007)

coolll


----------

